# Rookie playing with new old 1710 4x4 FEL



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

Well happy to say got tractor yesterday, looked like crap tho, guy hauled it 4hrs on flatbed (covered in road salt), looked it over good yesterday and made grocery list.
1. replaced seat today
2. bought back blade.
3. changed oil & filter
4. changed coolant
5. greases all points
6. will do frt axle oil tomorrow
7. will do hyd fluid & filter monday

went out and started it in garage at 7:00 this morning was 2 deg, started after 2-3 cranks, I can't tel if block heater is working yet (will try and figure that out)
But played in driveway snow a little-trying to see what gear I like it in, but everything seem's to work well-I think!!! 
This seem"s like a good site.......


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats on your new investment...your bones and muscles will be thanking you later.

Rookie naaa...not by the sounds of it,keep the updates coming.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi BigDog1956

A great looking tractor and this should give you hours of pleasure when operating.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

When you plug that block heater in, providing that the engine is ice cold, there should be a few second delay, then you should be able to faintly hear it heating the water, then it'll go silent. Typically, now! Typically. Otherwise, check it with a multi meter to be sure the element isn't open, which does happen.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

tractor beam said:


> When you plug that block heater in, providing that the engine is ice cold, there should be a few second delay, then you should be able to faintly hear it heating the water, then it'll go silent. Typically, now! Typically. Otherwise, check it with a multi meter to be sure the element isn't open, which does happen.


Tractor beam, thanks on that info, did not know you could hear it, I'll try that this morning, but it's -7 deg this morning, not sure how to check it with meter tho. it would be checked for AC current-will look for where to check at.
Thanks Again.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

tractor beam said:


> When you plug that block heater in, providing that the engine is ice cold, there should be a few second delay, then you should be able to faintly hear it heating the water, then it'll go silent. Typically, now! Typically. Otherwise, check it with a multi meter to be sure the element isn't open, which does happen.


 I'll be darn Tractor beam-I just plugged heat in and could hear a Gurgle for like 10 seconds, then quite, sounds like it work's.
Thank You


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

FredM said:


> Hi BigDog1956
> 
> A great looking tractor and this should give you hours of pleasure when operating.


Thank You FredM


----------



## Brandon966 (Jan 23, 2017)

You should see the little glow plug indicator on the dash. It looks like a hole that has a coiled up wire in it. When you turn the key to the left you should see the coil heat up and thats your cold start indicator.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

Brandon966 said:


> You should see the little glow plug indicator on the dash. It looks like a hole that has a coiled up wire in it. When you turn the key to the left you should see the coil heat up and thats your cold start indicator.


Brandon the dash light you are refering to is for GLOW PLUG'S-----not for block heater. I thought my block heater was working at first, but it is not, so I installed a lower radiator hose heater and it really work's well.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi big dog 1956 the lower radiator hose is good , but I was taught mamufactors did certain things like the block heater factory installed for a reason not to get you mad but it's the truth


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

z445guy said:


> Hi big dog 1956 the lower radiator hose is good , but I was taught mamufactors did certain things like the block heater factory installed for a reason not to get you mad but it's the truth


 well I sure do think most thing's were built with good thought put into idea before production----BUT please don't tell me they don't miss a couple thing's out of thousand's of part's in a tractor,truck,car, geez every once in the while people will show you a better or easier way, not to get you mad but it's the truth........


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey BigDog1956, did you ever sort out the glow plug thing? Mine has a light that goes out when the tractor is ready to start. I've seen the coil ones as well. When the coil is red hot like a cigarette lighter in a car, you are ready to go!


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Hey BigDog1956, did you ever sort out the glow plug thing? Mine has a light that goes out when the tractor is ready to start. I've seen the coil ones as well. When the coil is red hot like a cigarette lighter in a car, you are ready to go!


 POGO-howdy, I have not even looked at the cold aid thingy on dash, my glow plugs work good and tractor has been starting great-if really cold like 0 or below I plug in for a couple hrs-just to make it better on engine, I keep forgetting to look at that dash coil to see if it light's up or not, but tractor is doing well, thank's


----------

